# Property Inspection Report for Spouse Visa



## Phantasmo (Jan 15, 2013)

Who can do the above housing inspection report for ? Can any solicitor do it? 

I am specifically interested for a company who would be able to complete on in the Midlands area -specifically Bromsgrove. Anybody have any recommendations?


----------



## Cozak (Jun 25, 2013)

A charted surveyor carries out the report, the one I used I have linked in multiple threads but I'll include it here for ease of refrence:

Property Inspection Report for UK Immigration


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

I contacted the environmental health department of my local council and they were happy to do an independent report


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi there,

Please can someone confirm if the Property Inspection Report is a required document? 

I have spoken to my landlady and she hasn't heard of it before and nor had the local council. The owner is happy to write a letter stating that I am the sole tenant of the flat and that my husband has her permission to live there once his visa is approved. 

I also have a signed tenancy agreement and deposit statement.

I read through the requirements thoroughly and it listed a number of documents stating that ANY of them could be used as proof of accommodation provision. I have three of the documents on the list, surely this property inspection report isn't required in that case?

Thanks,
KHP


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

KHP said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please can someone confirm if the Property Inspection Report is a required document?
> 
> ...


You don't need a housing inspection report. They are recommended for people who are staying with family or friends or who are living in shared accommodation. It's to confirm that the dwelling will not be over crowded with the addition of another person. As you have a lease in your name and you and your souse will be the only one's living there, your tenancy agreement, letter from your landlord and council tax statement will be sufficient.


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

nyclon said:


> You don't need a housing inspection report. They are recommended for people who are staying with family or friends or who are living in shared accommodation. It's to confirm that the dwelling will not be over crowded with the addition of another person. As you have a lease in your name and you and your souse will be the only one's living there, your tenancy agreement, letter from your landlord and council tax statement will be sufficient.


Thanks Nyclon! That's great.

KHP


----------



## Mckennacam (Apr 22, 2013)

Can anyone advise on whether or not I would need one for a spouse visa application?
I share a two double bed flat with the landlord. She has written a letter and I have my tenancy agreement and council tax form (which shows we both live there).
She won't supply any of her documents or copies. So I can only submit the paperwork I have. 

But I have contacted a survey company who said it was definitely a requirement not a suggestion.

And advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

When a property is shared other than with your immediate family, inspection report is highly recommended. While you may be approved without, what take chances and prospect of delay? Contact your local council, usually the environmental health, about it in the first instance.


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sorry to be redundant but it really seems (to me at least) that there's still some confusion over who should get a property inspection. If my husband and I (applying for a spouse visa) will be living in Oxford with his parents in a 5 bedroom house, we should probably have one then?

I assume a signed letter by a solicitor stating the house dimensions, condition and other occupants isn't sufficient and we have to ask the local council?

Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The general rule of thumb is if the property is shared with people outside your immediate family (spouse/partner and children), inspection report is highly recommended.


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

THANK YOU, Joppa! You're amazingly helpful (as is this forum). Hope I'm not being overly needy on my posts here but one more question...

Is a council tax bill required? Just the bill or proof of payment? Otherwise, if it's just to show the occupants (my husband's parents) actually live at the address, are utility bills or other mail to the address acceptable in lieu of a council tax bill?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

A council tax bill proves they actually live there. You don't have to have proof that it's been paid.


----------



## moe07 (Mar 1, 2014)

*house inspection report*

hi 

i applied for uk for uk spouse visa on july 2012 and it was refused because the house was overcrowded and its was my fault because i didint bring the house inspection report.
now im doing new application in april and i have the house report and its good 
it say that if came the house will be not overcrowded.
my question is:

if the house report is good i dont have to worry about the accomodation problem anymore rite? 


thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There are other aspects of accommodation besides overcrowding, such as permission of landlord/owner, proof of ownership or occupation. If they are all in order, there is no reason why you should fail on accommodation requirement.


----------



## moe07 (Mar 1, 2014)

hi thank you for ur help joppa

my wife own the house with her sister fifty fifty so i have :
land registry 
permission from my wife sister to allow me to say in the house (LETTRE)
house inspection report 
photo of the house.
do i need any think else pls?
land registry and certificate of ownership are they the same ?

thank u very much for ur help


----------



## Colombia (Jun 9, 2014)

BertMula said:


> The UKBA recently issued an information guide which stated that a property inspection report is required for all applications leading to/for the purposes of settlement.



Could you please provide the link to that information guide? 

This seem to be the only link on accommodation but there is no requirement of property inspection report in the accommodation guideline: https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...tion-maa/maintenance-and-accommodation-maa--2


----------



## jdev (Jul 7, 2014)

BertMula said:


> The UKBA recently issued an* information guide *which stated that a property inspection report is required for all applications leading to/for the purposes of settlement.


Can anybody else maybe provide THIS document or link to it?

We got a problem to get the inspection report in Truro, nobody there can help us.


----------



## lhelker (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been looking into the property inspection report. It not required. It is just one way of many ways to prove the accommodation. 

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ment_data/file/270197/sup-docs-settlement.pdf 

Page 3 on here says that the inspection is just one document that could be included in the evidence. Its probably one of the best ways to do it but not absolutely required. I saw a website that does property inspection reports saying it is required but that is likely to drum up more business and freak people out that they're not doing everything they should. I don't think there is one right or wrong way to do things. Obviously the more evidence the better but that decision should be left up to the couple.


----------



## jdev (Jul 7, 2014)

I ended up getting a "desktop report".
Basically had to send all the info on the house to a company which evaluated it and issued a report.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

jdev said:


> I ended up getting a "desktop report".
> Basically had to send all the info on the house to a company which evaluated it and issued a report.


Oh, can you do that? Is it still fully accepted as a housing report? Can you give the link for them?


----------



## jdev (Jul 7, 2014)

We used this company: Healthy Abode - Environmental Health & Housing Consultancy


----------

